
Even Google is abandoning Google+ - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/19/even_google_is_abandoning_google/
======
mcv
"Even Google"? Another of those "Google+ is a ghost town" fables I guess. The
reality is of course that Google simply stopped trying to force people onto
Google+ for services completely unrelated to Google+. And that's a good thing,
but that doesn't mean people aren't using it. It's as vibrant as ever.

A more interesting point is this one: [http://www.frivology.com/blog/2016/how-
google-failed-contess...](http://www.frivology.com/blog/2016/how-google-
failed-contessas-online-conventions) Google+ had a unique combination of
features around Hangouts and Events, and they killed it in the redesign.
Perhaps it's also the result of their desire to uncouple things from Google+,
but here they went too far. What was once a killer feature is now pointless.

Lots of people use Google+, but for online events, they're going to have to
look somewhere else.

